# New bred mare... Help?



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay so I am completely new to this... I have never owned a broodmare before, only geldings. *Before I get attacked* I have a very bad back at only 18 and had to sell the best gelding ive ever owned, so I purchased a bred mare as a pet & a rescue (she is lame) on Dec. 24th. I have a vet I text regularly with updates and two people whom have foaled out mares many a time. I have read Yellowhouseranch.com a thousand times, read books, taken a billion pictures of her, done everything. Anyway, this is Missy's second foal. She was bred way too young the first time (at 2.5) and again 6 mo. after foaling, January of 2010. It was a pasture breeding so I doubt she took till February at the earliest. The people were crappy and did not know what they were doing. She has been starting an udder since before I bought her, the people didn't pay attn to her. Her belly went through some changes and though she doesn't looked dropped in pictures hardly, she is a big brick house. She has bad edema in her udders and really Isn't filling much, vet said she will probably filly right before she foals. Last week she was biting at her sides, rubbing, showing every sign of foaling, it also wasn't unusual for me to find her vulva slightly open. since two Sundays ago every now and then when she is "chill" she is VERY relaxed and its like last vulva pic, even more so in some others.... (vet said foal was getting into place) Missy calmed down after two nights of that and now ONLY sleeps on her belly. Any ideas on how much longer? I have a cam on her and I can literally look outside and see her.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

She is a Two Eyed Jack mare. Her reg. name is Miss Drift Jack, she has phenomenal bloodlines!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She is very cute. Every horse is different some with her signs may foal out in a couple of days, others may take another 2 weeks before having their baby. It really depends on the individual horse. I'm glad that you have help, have read up on it, and have knowledgeable people to help you out. Why is she lame? What happened, and is it a permanent thing that won't heal? Just curious. I bet she'll have a gorgeous baby. Do keep us updated. I'm sorry to hear about your back. At 26 I have my fair share of injuries that are constantly acting up in one way or another, but thankfully not bad enough to keep me from riding. It would drive me crazy to not be able to be out playing with my horse, even if she/he is just a pasture pet. At least you are doing something to get your horse fix.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

dressagebelle said:


> She is very cute. Every horse is different some with her signs may foal out in a couple of days, others may take another 2 weeks before having their baby. It really depends on the individual horse. I'm glad that you have help, have read up on it, and have knowledgeable people to help you out. Why is she lame? What happened, and is it a permanent thing that won't heal? Just curious. I bet she'll have a gorgeous baby. Do keep us updated. I'm sorry to hear about your back. At 26 I have my fair share of injuries that are constantly acting up in one way or another, but thankfully not bad enough to keep me from riding. It would drive me crazy to not be able to be out playing with my horse, even if she/he is just a pasture pet. At least you are doing something to get your horse fix.


She was worked excessively at three years old (she is five on valentine's day) and her back left leg became one large boney build up near the pastern that never went away, doc says he will do x-rays after she foals to check out if she can be broken. After all she runs and trots perfectly on her own. She went from being impossible to catch in a small area to she whinneys after I arrive home from work. She probably will stay a broodmare/my spoiled rotten baby.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

After the foal "moves into place" how long can it be?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

*This morning...*

So her belly is looking realllly low and her butt is very jello-y.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Your mare is getting very close to foaling. Look to see if the foal is laying on one side or the other? If you look at the mare and one side is bigger and sticking out more then the foal is laying on that side and is getting positioned for birth. Your mares belly is big but it could be dropped down more. Sometimes however a maiden doesn't show a big drop. I would say that she could drop more. Her vulva looks pretty elongated which means she's close. You said that her butt is very jelloey, push all along her tailbone and along the top muscles of her butt. The softer they are, the closer your are to foaling. This gets very soft and gushy within a few days of foaling.
Lastly, check her utter. Although some mares, especially maidens won't get big utters, most get some build up. Look to see how full her utter is and if it's big and hard. Is there any "wax" or whitish driplets on the ends of the teats. Can you milk or squeeze a few drops from the utters in your hand? If you can, is the milk yellow or white and is it sticky or not? The stickier it is the, the closer you are to foaling. It will get very sticky and start to turn whitish when you get really close, like within 24-48 hours.
If you see all these signs, dropped vulva, soft tail head, sticky whitish milk, then you'd better not leave her side because the minute you do, she'll foal
I hope you've read up on how foals are presented and different positions and what's an emergency. Most foals are presented properly and most mares foal fairly quickly. You might want to help it along a bit by helping the feet and head out by pulling gently on the feet while the mare has a contraction. Only pull when she's contracting and only gently. Make sure to pull the plancenta off the foals nose and clean it out as soon as it appears so it starts breatheing. finally, don't forget the enema and putting betadine on the stump. Good Luck, you're going to have a newborn in a few days.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Adareous said:


> Your mare is getting very close to foaling. Look to see if the foal is laying on one side or the other? If you look at the mare and one side is bigger and sticking out more then the foal is laying on that side and is getting positioned for birth. Your mares belly is big but it could be dropped down more. Sometimes however a maiden doesn't show a big drop. I would say that she could drop more. Her vulva looks pretty elongated which means she's close. You said that her butt is very jelloey, push all along her tailbone and along the top muscles of her butt. The softer they are, the closer your are to foaling. This gets very soft and gushy within a few days of foaling.
> Lastly, check her utter. Although some mares, especially maidens won't get big utters, most get some build up. Look to see how full her utter is and if it's big and hard. Is there any "wax" or whitish driplets on the ends of the teats. Can you milk or squeeze a few drops from the utters in your hand? If you can, is the milk yellow or white and is it sticky or not? The stickier it is the, the closer you are to foaling. It will get very sticky and start to turn whitish when you get really close, like within 24-48 hours.
> If you see all these signs, dropped vulva, soft tail head, sticky whitish milk, then you'd better not leave her side because the minute you do, she'll foal
> I hope you've read up on how foals are presented and different positions and what's an emergency. Most foals are presented properly and most mares foal fairly quickly. You might want to help it along a bit by helping the feet and head out by pulling gently on the feet while the mare has a contraction. Only pull when she's contracting and only gently. Make sure to pull the plancenta off the foals nose and clean it out as soon as it appears so it starts breatheing. finally, don't forget the enema and putting betadine on the stump. Good Luck, you're going to have a newborn in a few days.


Yes Ma'am I have read up on everything there is to read up on. I also have friend that are vets that will be there helping me, and a fantastic vet I regularly text with updates. Comparing pictures though its easier to have someone look at them instead. She isn't maiden however, this is her second foal. Does that change anything? And I certainly hope so. Last night she was switching sides (back legs) constantly, she tried to lay down several time but couldnt & when she finally got down she laid there looking at her belly for a few minutes and stood up. I also witnessed her biting her sides a few times, leaning her butt on the bucket connected to the wall and sticking her tail out and to the side.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck, she sounds like she's due any time


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, it sure does sound like you will have a foal in less than a week! Congrats, and prayers that everything goes alright! The biting at sides, holding out her tail, and pushing against the wall all point towards a baby soon!
Your mare is gorgeous! We need some face pictures!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Last night.. and it's always around nine pm. She laid down rolled over onto her side then sat back up and bit her stomach. Both times she laid down that I saw, (as I fell asleep) it was very brief. Then she went back to just standing there and biting her side. She has also learned if she turns around and walks backwards towards me I will scratch her butt for her. She is certainly a spoiled little thing. Hopefully she foals this weekend!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She definitely looks close! Does she have any milk in her udders at all that you are able to squeeze out? That turned out to be the best indication I had for my mare's foaling, last year. The milk test definitely gave me the night. I had purchased a kit from the vet, but I know another member here had posted you can test the milk with pool strips that are about 6 bucks at your local Walmart - much cheaper than the tests I got from the vet! I'll search around and try to find you those directions.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> She definitely looks close! Does she have any milk in her udders at all that you are able to squeeze out? That turned out to be the best indication I had for my mare's foaling, last year. The milk test definitely gave me the night. I had purchased a kit from the vet, but I know another member here had posted you can test the milk with pool strips that are about 6 bucks at your local Walmart - much cheaper than the tests I got from the vet! I'll search around and try to find you those directions.


Unfortunately, since I have had her I have never been able to get any liquid out. -_- It is so very frustrating considering the way she is acting. She looks and acts like she is about to foal and yet no milk. She has a really bad edema in the udders too. Vet came out last friday and said she is looking good other than the edema & gave her some banamine? I think? for pain. He did say that she may not drip or fully bag up until after she foals. She is bagged just not like holy crap look at those.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CarolynRosser said:


> He did say that she may not drip or fully bag up until after she foals.


This is certainly true - though in my experience, most mares do bag up, at least a few hours before foaling, if nothing else. All the same, I would still be keeping a close eye on her. Biting at the sides etc can be a sign of labor, you can also see colic-like signs a week or few days before delivery, of the foal getting in position. 

Good luck!

ETA: Here is one list of supplies/directions for testing the milk, although it's not the one I have seen before. Seems like the one I read before posted here, was mainly concerned with Total water hardness, which tested calcium, and testing the PH levels....seems like it mixed even amounts of distilled ater and milk - I'll have to keep looking.


Supplies to buy:

Buy AquaChek 5 in 1 Water Quality Test Strips (those who have pools or hot tubs might already have these). Here they are $13.95 for more than you will need in one season for sure: http://www.lambertshomeservices.com/aquachek_5_in_1_test_strip.html so you can share with friends to even offset the cost more!
Gallon of distilled water.
10cc syringes

Directions:

Milk the mare into a little cup (that has been washed in distilled water), need at least ½cc to 1cc.
Take a 10cc syringe and draw up 1/2cc or 1cc of mare’s milk, dispense the rest.
Pour a small amount of distilled water in the empty cup you used to milk mare and draw up 3cc distilled water per 1/2cc of milk (if you are using 1/2cc milk then it’s 3cc distilled water, if you are using 1cc milk than it’s 6cc distilled water).
Draw up some air and shake the mixture to mix it well. 
Take a test strip and dip it into the mixture and wait a minute. Note: you will only use 1 of the 5 color sequences, the on that starts out dark green and turns orange (measured hardness as CaCO3).
After a minute take out the strip and match it to the chart on the bottle for total hardness.
Color Code Chart:


Green square – no need to worry.
One to two blocks change – still a ways off.
Brown, 3 changes of color – probably have 3-4 days to wait still.
4 changes – Keep a good watch as mare is about 24-48 hours away.
Rust, all 5 changes – make sure everything is in order and wait, she is soon to foal.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> This is certainly true - though in my experience, most mares do bag up, at least a few hours before foaling, if nothing else. All the same, I would still be keeping a close eye on her. Biting at the sides etc can be a sign of labor, you can also see colic-like signs a week or few days before delivery, of the foal getting in position.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Last friday the vet actually came out because we thought she was going to foal. He said the foal was just getting into position! After those two or three days (tuesday-thursday maybe?) she was completely back to normal! Then it started again thursday.

I have attatched some pictures of her udders and some of her sides (had to take it off center because you can no longer see her belly from the back)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Her udders do look fairly full, but you said she is showing quite a bit of edema so that can be misleading. Any ideas what is causing all the edema? It looks like you have her partially pastured, so she should be moving around and getting a little light exercise?

She's a beautiful mare. I am excited for you, and look forward to seeing the baby pics!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> Her udders do look fairly full, but you said she is showing quite a bit of edema so that can be misleading. Any ideas what is causing all the edema? It looks like you have her partially pastured, so she should be moving around and getting a little light exercise?
> 
> She's a beautiful mare. I am excited for you, and look forward to seeing the baby pics!


Yea she has space to move around. But all she wants to do is stand in the stall area and eat! I am going to be walking her around this after noon so she will stretch her legs some. She just wants to be pinned up and relaxing, I guess its because she doesnt get much sleep at night?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Cross your fingers, I am going to try to have MareStare working by tonight since she is so close to foaling. Maybe someone else can watch her behavior and tell my what they think?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Once you get her on marestare, give us the link to her cam and we'll all be watching, I'm sure!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> Once you get her on marestare, give us the link to her cam and we'll all be watching, I'm sure!


Hey did you ever pay attn to your mare's milk veins? I wasn't able to notice missy's on her belly until this morning & certainly never saw that ugly bulge on her udder until today. Does that mean anything that the veins are reallly appearing today? I am SOOO sorry I post so much. I finally have a saturday off from work and so now I am watching her like a hawk.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CarolynRosser said:


> Hey did you ever pay attn to your mare's milk veins? I wasn't able to notice missy's on her belly until this morning & certainly never saw that ugly bulge on her udder until today. Does that mean anything that the veins are reallly appearing today? I am SOOO sorry I post so much. I finally have a saturday off from work and so now I am watching her like a hawk.


Hey it's fine, I was a basket case at this point too.  Yes, my mare got massive, massive milk veins, they were huge about a month before she delivered (she showed a lot of very early sings) but in the 24 hours right before she delivered, they got scary lol here's a picture of the veins, and her udder, 2 hours before she delivered:


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Gah. How is the foal doing? Can I see some updated pictures?? Missy's udders arent that crazy big. However the vein on her udder is scary gross big. Eh


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CarolynRosser said:


> Gah. How is the foal doing? Can I see some updated pictures?? Missy's udders arent that crazy big. However the vein on her udder is scary gross big. Eh


Sure, here's a couple pictures. She's doing great...she's 9 months old now, and 14.3 hh. She's a tank. I need to get some current pictures of her, these ones are from when she was about 6/7 months old:


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I used an actual camera to take detailed pics instead of my phone! My word she is gorgeous, I want to steal her! I LOVE draft horses. My dream is to own some Clydesdales. Okay so I guess either they look bigger in person or I am a drama queen but I swear I didn't see anything like that on her udders until today. And when I went outside to take pics she was walking towards me and then threw her head up and bolted towards me. I think it must have kicked her or something.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, *to save me money* because my dad is a tech genius, he will be putting the cam on my website (just something stupid I did in hs). The address is CarolynRosser.com ... I will put it on the home page and post when it is up.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Carolyn,
You're doing all the right things. Indy horse is good. I like the idea of the milk test strips. My neighbor uses them. And don't worry about asking too many questions. If you're unsure, ask. Better to know now than feel bad later. Nobody minds helping.

From the looks of the pictures she looks like she's got maybe 4 or 5 days yet. She could get bigger in the belly and her utter looks hard and tight. That could get bigger and softer. That's if she is classic. mares are all different however. My neighbors mare had an utter like your mare and foaled, then got milk. Mares are very eleusive that's why no one knows for sure, you just have to watch them like a hawk when they get close. Oh and the veins mean that she's working on making milk. She's a beautiful mare, her baby is going to be gorgeous. I look forward to watching her also.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

So ya'll definitely think she is getting close? This whole staying up all night think is draining. My dad is working on getting the camera up and running. by dinner time it should be online. ) She has been so cuddley with me lately and as of this afternoon she just decided she doesn't want anything to do with me. I had to go buy more treats, I have iodine to dip the stump in, I also got vetricyn because it is an amazing spray it heals stuff insanely fast. I also decided to splurg and get the foal boost. Just extra vitamins, it will make me feel better. Her stall is completely covered in fresh coastal hay (as I couldnt find any straw). Tail is braided... Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh and in case she foals and it is still freezing outside I bought a cute little foal blanket. I have towels... I feel like I am forgetting something!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like you are all set! Make sure once your camera is up and running on your site, to post a cell number or something - that way maybe you can get a little rest and everyone else can watch for you for a bit!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

wow i dont know anything about foaling but your mare is gorgeous and i bet the foal is going to be quite a looker too! It also seems to me that your really taking this seriously and are really prepared- which is a good thing! i cant wait to see pictures of the little foal! do you have any idea what she was bread to?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I realllly appreciate everyone's advice! Even any criticism is for a purpose.  I will certainly post my number. I am so glad I joined this site, it is helping me contain myself and not go pet Missy every five minutes! Oh and while we are on the topic of her foaling.. Haha. The foal will need a name! Mom is Miss Drift Jack (a 42% Two Eyed Jack mare) and the father is Riverview Wildcard (he is Joe Hancock & Driftwood bred... not a very handsome stallion so hopefully the foal gets its mommas looks)


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

She was bred to a foundation stallion. I will post pictures momentarily. I don't really like the way he looks, hopefully it will be an adorable foal with better conformation than its daddy!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the dad... His conformation is so goofy! But I guess the people were going for the fact that he is 100% a cow horse... however that stallion isn't really for me. However he was like 16 yrs old in this pic.. but his butt is just goofy.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

haha his neck looks goofy to me. but im sure the foal will be adorable still  as for the name if you want to keep the dam and sires names in mind you could do one like river drifter or if its a filly miss wildcard? i wonder what color the foal will be!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

This is missy's previous foal with the same stud... though her growth may have been somewhat stunted by not getting any wormer, & the stupid people fed missy and her foal COW FEED. ugh. I cringed. and they had cow quality hay...


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

yikes... some people..:-x
sometimes i think horses should come with a book that says all the basic things horses need (food) and what they shouldnt be substituted for (cow feed)


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

That's exactly why I bought her. Since she has been on good quality coastal & Purina Ultium Growth... The grain alone is extraordinarily expensive but the foal is actually getting the nutrition it needs!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

shes a lucky mare to have you! its awesome that your so considerate of her and the foals health!!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

If only she understood that and would foal already. ughh. :/ All she has been doing is standing in the corner sleeping. I am guessing because when it comes to night time, sleeping rarely happens.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

just think: only a little longer!! then you have the most adorable little foal running around being cute


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Search Results: All on USTREAM, Most Viewers listings, All entries, page 1 of 1, 29/01/11.

The camera will be turned on in about 15-20 minutes. Her stall is 12'x14' so there will be times she will walk off camera. Sound isn't working but PLEASE text me or call me if ya'll see something! (936)245-0021


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

or this link is direct. Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh & please post on here to let me know if you will be watching. ))


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

This is such a great idea 

I'll be watching tonight!

Let me know when your feed is up and running, and I'll let you know if it's working on my end. lol


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy is on AIR!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

It's working for me!!

ETA: Aww, she's so cute


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> This is such a great idea
> 
> I'll be watching tonight!
> 
> Let me know when your feed is up and running, and I'll let you know if it's working on my end. lol


Its up and running. Its on my FB & my dad's tumblr and here haha. Woo. I can almost promise she wont do much till around nine pm.. she puts on a show like she foaling. last night it was constant up and down and biting. then she just stood there after that.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I am headed to the movies so I can have somewhat of a social life since missy came about. Text me if somethings happening! Is there anything that looks different or that you can tell that you couldn't by pics?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have an enema? I usually get the two pack and give the foal 2 to be sure. Drink lots of coffee, that's what foaling is all abuot.
Oh and yeah, her moods will change.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Adareous said:


> Do you have an enema? I usually get the two pack and give the foal 2 to be sure. Drink lots of coffee, that's what foaling is all abuot.
> Oh and yeah, her moods will change.


Well she went from being loving and letting me pet her to stay the heck away.. does that count?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I doubt if she will foal tonight. But feel free to check on her. She may surprise us.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Did anyone just see her bite at her leg? She's been doing that alot since last night. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Enjoy the movies! I'll be able to watch fairly consistently from about a half hour from now :lol: Once I get the kiddo to bed!

ETA: I didn't catch her biting her leg, but she doesn't seem to be doing much of anything ATM. At least she's giving us a good view though! lol


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> Enjoy the movies! I'll be able to watch fairly consistently from about a half hour from now :lol: Once I get the kiddo to bed!
> 
> ETA: I didn't catch her biting her leg, but she doesn't seem to be doing much of anything ATM. At least she's giving us a good view though! lol


Thank you!! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll be watching too, shes a beautiful girl! I am betting that she will foal in a week!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that is a lot of walking in circles for her. She usually isnt like that. & She is holding her tail away, however thats been happening for a while. Any commentary is welcomed!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup, my mare turned into a b**ch. But wouldn't you if you had 100lbs in your belly, kicking the crap out of you!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She is definitely pacing in circles a lot, and I see her cocking her tail quite a bit.....she's bit at her chest/legs area a couple times, is that what you were asking about before?

I see she's doing the "dance" too, Freyja did that too, the last few days before she foaled - shifting weight back and forth on her hind legs.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea that's what I was asking. Glad ya'll can see it good enough. Thank you!!! Yea she hasnt paced like that at all. last thursday when the foal was moving into position but that's it.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She's still pacing an awful lot. Might want to delay that movie trip :wink:


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I got to the movie and then was texted by Gizmo! Missy watched me leave and then decided to be ready to foal!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

CarolynRosser said:


> I got to the movie and then was texted by Gizmo! Missy watched me leave and then decided to be ready to foal!


Well, I don't think she's ready to go *yet*.....but I wouldn't be surprised if she does tonight. You said she isn't normally a pacer or weaver in the stall, right?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> Well, I don't think she's ready to go *yet*.....but I wouldn't be surprised if she does tonight. You said she isn't normally a pacer or weaver in the stall, right?


She has weaved gradually more. But she really only paced when the foal was getting into position last week.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Like I really wonder if her biting her leg is to distract her from pain elsewhere??


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it's fairly normal, goes hand in hand with biting at the sides - my mare did both last year - but she did that for several days leading up to the birth. I'm more interested in how much she's pacing and holding her tail up. Was she sweaty at all last time you checked her?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

just warm. I didnt really get a look at her when I fed her after hooking up the cam.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, it's almost 4am on the East Coast and no foal yet. I'm heading to bed. Hopefully I won't miss anything


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

No baby yet... we are thinking it has to be tonight. &her udders are the biggest they have been so far. her teats are kinda pointed towards each other so maybe she will be dripping my dinner? I will update with pictures. Thank you to everyone who kept an eye on her... hopefully tonight?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey ya'll If you find me on fb (carolyn rosser) I can add you to our group we made so we could all be in a chat room & talk to each other... get to it!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay this is her udders this morning. & vulva as well. However she doesn't feel jelloey to me...


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Top two are belly pics from yesterday.. bottom two today. Look at the big difference!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Search fb [email protected] & I will pop up!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

From looking at her utter today, Sunday, I think she has at least 2 more days, possibly 3. The utter is slowly getting big. Of course it could get huge all at once but she looks more classic to me which means she's getting bigger slowly. Her utter needs to get much bigger and start waxing.
Is she getting outside some during the day to get exercise? She should get a few hours out. Its good for her.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

exciting 
hopefully she will foal soon


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! just got done reading this thread and it was intense!!lol Can't wait! I'm watching the video!!!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

She is never going to foal.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I am subscribing cause I wanna see how cute this foal will be good luck with her shes a pretty momma


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

New pics.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

i still think she has a few more days. Her utter could get larger


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy laid down. sat for a min, rolled onto side, rolled on back. stood up. tail went CRAZY


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

My farrier told me that few hours before they are ready to deliver you can almost flip their tail up really easily.. that is how loose they should be back there - it should be sign of the baby moving towards the exit


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting really close...Good luck on the foaling! She is a good lookin girl!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you should leave the lights on at night. Otherwise when you suddenly turn them on to walk into the stall you'll startle her. I never turn the lights out when I have a mare in foal. They get used to the light and it doesn't bother them.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone still watching? If so, opinions?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been watching on and off. She seems more uncomfortable during the day than late at night, which is unusual but all mares are different. I think the light should be on so whomever is watching can actually see something.
I think her udder should get bigger so I don't think she'll foal for another day or 2.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Im watching her now. I dont really know what to look for, but I think its neat that I can watch her. It's a good thing I didn't find this thread sooner. With me being overseas right now, I could literally watch her my entire day (your night) and not get anything done. LOL!!!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

could someone post the link again please?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

She's been pretty quiet at night. She seems to be more active during the day so that shoots your reasoning.lol


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Scoope, here is the link.


Search Results: All on USTREAM, Most Viewers listings, All entries, page 1 of 1, 29/01/11


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

ta armydogs!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Sure thing.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

At the time I asked she was laying down and looked like she was having close contractions. Since then she is up, and totally fine. 
It's bad enough watching this, I would never cope going through it myself. I would have spent 3 nights sleeping in the barn so far, and nothing is happening yet.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AlexS said:


> At the time I asked she was laying down and looked like she was having close contractions. Since then she is up, and totally fine.
> It's bad enough watching this, I would never cope going through it myself. I would have spent 3 nights sleeping in the barn so far, and nothing is happening yet.


This is why I swore, no more adopting preggo mares lol. I NEVER want to go through this again myself. I camped out in the barn soooo many nights lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I foaled mares for three years on a thoroughbred farm. 

The foal is the one who signals when birthing is to happen.. not the mare. Just so you know! this mare is close but from her last udder image, not immediately. They can fool you...

BTW you do know that equine contractions appear like "hiccups?" Having calved a lot of cows, my first foaling years ago came as a surpise in this regard! 

Typically your mare will 'wax' a few hors prior to foaling. Wax (if you do not know) is colostrum that dries on the ends of the teats and looks like wax. Some mares will leak milk. If your mare leaks milk it is sometimes best to milk her and freeze that milk (it is colostrum) so she does not leak it all out. 

When she foals you warm the colostrum gently in a waterproof container immersed in warm water until it is body temperature (microwaving it can destroy the antibodies as can excessive heat). Feed this to the foal by bottle preferably in the first 12 hours after birth. 

Hopefully she won't start to leak milk and you won't need to deal with any of this!!!!

Most people do not know that a mare has 4 quarters, two teats and each teat has two sepearate openings fed by separate streak canals into separate cisterns (one for each quarter). Mares foal in response to oxytocin release.. and oxytocin allows the alveoli in the udder to relax and release the milk into the sistern for the foal to nurse on. Oxytocin release is also stimulated by the foalt nuzzling the udder and by the action of nursing. 

I am looking forward to seeing your foal. good luck!!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is anyone else having nothing but static on the camera?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Now, I honestly can't say that I know for sure horses are the same as goats in this respect, but the mammary biology is the same so I can't imagine why it would be different. I have heard a LOT of people say this, that if your mare leaks, all the colostrum will leak out, and the baby will have no colostrum, so you need to stand around with a dish and save the leakage to bottle feed the baby.

This can NOT be right.

The colostrum, the first milk the mama produces - is what the body will KEEP producing, up until birth, and for the first 4 hours after the baby is born. This is the same in ALL mammal species. She doesn't have a set "amount" of colostrum she produces, and behind that the body goes into making feedmilk. It's just simply inaccurate. If colostrum leaks out prior to the mare foaling, her body replaces it with more colostrum, not with normal milk. Up until well after the foal is born.

People are alarmists and posting how this milk needs saved, and I've only seen it in horses that people claim this. I've never seen it mentioned in any other species, and I raise a dairy species, so if this were really scientific fact I would have surely heard about it there. Where did this assumption start out? I'd love to see some real research backing it up.

NDAppy, the camera is working fine for me?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It is working for me now. I know for awhile there is was wavy static. Wasn't sure what was going on.  And I am with you on the colostrum thing Indy, you put it a heck of a lot better then I could have.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

was someone in the barn with her a few minutes ago cause she just got all excited and threw a little buck lol.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, she had a tiny bit of yellow stuff on her teats. very small amount. I took it off and one teat bled a bit when I squeezed it...


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy this morning:

1) Vulva as clinched as she could get it. I had no problem lifting her tail.
2) Udders with NO edema after she ran around.
3) Belly hugely caved in in flanks & pointing


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So totally subscribed! What a good looking lil mare!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

How exciting!!!! Now I know what I'M doing the next 2 days off work loaded on T3's! :lol: I get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow, this will do well in passing idle time in pain!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> I get my wisdom teeth out tomorrow


 Sorry off topic but
Just a little advice I worked at a dentist office for 4 yrs.. Do NOT drink through a straw or smoke if you do. Any sucking action will dislodge the blood clot and cause a dry socket. and Dry sockets hurt like a B****.. ( I had them)
don't worry most people do really well with it. Good luck..


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hehe. She is so cute! Right now she is just sleeping


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

it looks like she is having contractions


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Buckcherry said:


> Sorry off topic but
> Just a little advice I worked at a dentist office for 4 yrs.. Do NOT drink through a straw or smoke if you do. Any sucking action will dislodge the blood clot and cause a dry socket. and Dry sockets hurt like a B****.. ( I had them)
> don't worry most people do really well with it. Good luck..


Oh I know, my best friend is a dental assistant and I've had teeth pulled before! I quit smoking a year ago, so that is going to be a LOT nicer this time around!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Indyhorse said:


> Now, I honestly can't say that I know for sure horses are the same as goats in this respect, but the mammary biology is the same so I can't imagine why it would be different. I have heard a LOT of people say this, that if your mare leaks, all the colostrum will leak out, and the baby will have no colostrum, so you need to stand around with a dish and save the leakage to bottle feed the baby.
> 
> This can NOT be right.
> 
> ...


Due to the value of the off spring, I always milked a leaking mare and saved it or had frozen excess colostrum from an older cow that I gave to a calf if her dam leaked. It was inexpensive insurance. 

Trust me. We did it with dairy cows and horses. With the calves, if the dam leaked I also gave genecol 99 as an extra boost. 

Was it work? yes. Was it wasted work? I don't know. I was not going to test it. Live foal or calf was more important than a little bit of extra effort on my part. <shrug>


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The Wax on the mare's teats is real obvious.. and looks like a big waxy glob. Small amounts of debris are most often dirt. When she waxes, you do not want to remove it.. leave it.. as it does help to seal the teat. When she builds wax she will have some milk in her streak canals and cistern. 

Believe it or not.. this mare could be a couple of weeks away from foaling (not that I would trust that). Her swelling may be mostly edema... which she lost with exercise. 

I hope you are getting her out for part of each day? It is very important for pregnant mares to be outside (if they can be watched) so they can exercise.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy is only outside when someone is home. She is getting out however she just stands there. Vet said from her condition no longer than this saturday night. So we shall see


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

As a precaution you may want to elevate her water tub so baby can't fall in. She sure has a nice looking foaling stall. She's lucky to have you.
Looking forward to baby pictures


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I am getting a bucket to put on the wall today, havent had a chance. Not to mention her bucket keeps freezing over and I keep having to dump hot water in to melt it... its texas! grr


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

CarolynRosser said:


> I am getting a bucket to put on the wall today, havent had a chance. Not to mention her bucket keeps freezing over and I keep having to dump hot water in to melt it... its texas! grr


If you have an electrial supply could you get a heated bucket?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Considering it only freezes like well two days out of the year its not worth it. I have thought about it though!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually take off the handles of the bucket and sit it on the floor. That way the foal can't get a leg or head stuck through the handles. Actually I use a cat litter bucket and take off the handle. I don't leave handles on anything that the foal can get stuck on. they won't drown in a five gallon bucket.


----------



## lgriner23 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is exciting! I've never seen a horse foal before. I'll be watching!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha I am watching now and she just ran into the view of the camera and gave a little buck =P


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I cant tell for sure, but it looks like she is pushing right now.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

right now, she is itching her butt.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

lol, I guess you are right. That is what I get for staring at her for hours on end.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

She is driving the whole world mad. If you don't want to watch anymore I dont blame you, I will record it assuming I catch the deed being done lol.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Even though she still hasnt foaled, this is my mare & her pedigree Miss Drift Jack Quarter Horse and the top two stallion are ones I am considering for rebreeding Stallions - Skye's The Limit Performance Horses I think either of them would make an excellent cross, they are both performance bred & Missy is halter bred all the way. (the whole she's her own sister and mom etc. from two eyed jack)


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

That is one nice thing about being where I am. When you guys are sleeping, I am wide awake. So, I can sit here and will her to have that baby all night long. LOL!!!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_She is running around outside having a fun time right now! Kickin up her heels._


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you move the camera? I can see her outside having a nice buck and gallop =D


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea I turned it so ya'll could see her. She is enjoying playing. She had a snow mustache at one point lol


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks like she wore herself out. She is standing there nodding off now...*laugh* 

You know what I like about her the best? She has a nice wide stance. Very well balanced. She is going to have a beauty of a foal.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You know my vote is still for Cha Ching Chex - I think he'd compliment her so nicely!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sigh. No baby yet.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Subscribing! My mare is being bred this year by someone else so I get the pleasure of seing her foal without all the craziness of waiting for it like this next year. I can't wait!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Out of those three I would rate them 

1. Solanos Kicker
2. Cha-Ching Chex
3. I is Magic

I like the build of "kicker" a little better. He is nice and thick throughout. I would think a foal between those two would come out looking like a bulldog. *laugh* I like that bulldog QH look though. Not to mention, he is still actively competed. I like a sire that has done something. 

ChaChing Chex is a really good looking horse. I think you wouldn't go wrong with either of them. He looks a little light in the hip area though. He is still in training and while he is a for sure looker, I would chose Kicker over him simply because of the show record. 

While the third horse has some amazing color, I am afraid that is where is positive lies. Hes got a fairly upright shoulder, a flat croup and his face is a little too 'pretty' for me. I like the other two much better.


----------



## xladysadiex (Feb 5, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Missy is adorable! I have been watching your cam for a few days. She's getting really close! Promise you'll post pics of the foal please?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

EEEEEE!!!!! Tonight could be the night! She's holding her tail awkwardly, her butt is all lumpy and she looks like she's straining! If only she'd get out of the dang corner and let us see her!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I will definitely post pictures of the foal. Tonight HAS to be the night since last night wasnt, I was at dinner and the guy I went with is the one who has been helping me with missy. dinner was so much fun until we had to pull his phone out because mine was blowing up lol & check on her. One more night then I am coming in after it!  (not really)


----------



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

Hahaha!
I was just watching her rub her butt against the wall... dang, she's just eating! She needs to have that baby!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

CarolynRosser said:


> I will definitely post pictures of the foal. Tonight HAS to be the night since last night wasnt, I was at dinner and the guy I went with is the one who has been helping me with missy. dinner was so much fun until we had to pull his phone out because mine was blowing up lol & check on her. One more night then I am coming in after it!  (not really)


I was up till 3am watching her, she really had me thinking that she was gonna have the baby last night, i hope she has it relevantly early tonight because i don't think i can handle staying up till 3am or later 2 nights in a row


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been watching her for days. I am so anxious for her to have this baby. I am not sure I can wait any longer. Thank goodness your night is my day time, so I can watch all day.


----------



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want to wrap my arms around her belly, give it a little squeeze, and pop that little sucker out!

This is killing me!
I'm new here, but I have this webcam going constantly... I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

I think she'll have it around 4-6pm EST. That's when she seems most restless.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Is this it?? She is laying down.


----------



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

GreenTreeFrog said:


> Is this it?? She is laying down.


Nope... she's up now... and eating


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Dang...STILL no baby!!!! *retreats, pouting!*


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

She is draining me.  Vulva tight again, udders still not filled but if her belly dropped any more itd hit the ground. UGH


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

CarolynRosser said:


> She is draining me.  Vulva tight again, udders still not filled but if her belly dropped any more itd hit the ground. UGH


For real...I have boarded a few mares to foal them out, and it is CRAZY even when you know the date she is due! Anyone who just want's the experience should totally read these threads, Lol! The waiting sure would smother those thoughts for me if I hadn't lived it already! Heck this is killing me, and I am not even the one having the foal!! :rofl:


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance (Feb 8, 2011)

Hang in there! My mare is a maiden and is throwing all different signs around. one day she will have a full bag the next nothing, her vulva will relax and the *ZIIIPPP* tighten right back up. I have always heard of doing the calcium and ph tests on their milk and typically it gives you a sense of when they will foal within 24-48 hours. i haven't personally done it myself, but might be something to look into  Good luck!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Those tests work pretty well. My neighbor uses them


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am watching now too!

She is beautiful, hopefully the baby takes after her!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates, Ive been so busy! Missy has been flighty today, and she escaped into my neighborhood. Stood outside for maybe ten minutes trying to catch her, the ran back to the stall to get more feed... and she followed! She is tight again. udders are full and cant touch em, dont know if its edema or milk. She is being a jerk!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't worry, it's milk. She looks pretty uncomfortable in the stall. That's why she's a bit*h. Baby is getting really big. How is her tail? Soft? Compared to last week? Do you feel the foal kicking? You should feel it way down low and when it turns and gets ready to foal it will be up in her butt and you can actually see it kicking up there. It's really close then.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

There was a tiny drop of white on her udders that I was able to wipe off yesterday, not for sure if it was milk or what but I do NOT want to get my hopes up. Her belly is insanely dropped, two days ago her vulva was straight jello. Now she has resistance in her tail a bit. What do you think about the white?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Carolyn, Congratulations on your new boy. Did you remember to give him his enema, and most importantly , every few hours dump some Betadine on his stump so it heals up really quick. If he gets infection in there it will kill him. Didn't watch the whole video so i don't know if you did that.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What? She foaled??? Okay, now I gotta look for pictures!!! Lol!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would love to see pics!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Here's the vid for anyone interested!

Missy Foaling, Missy foaled a healthy colt. Stood nursed and passed sac in less than an hr! Delivery went perfectly. jrosser on USTREAM. Farm Animals


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, How do you get on the site? It's password protected. I've been watching since she foaled but right after the site went dark and you need a password to see anything. How do I get a password? I only got a glimpse of the colt, who is named aptly for Valentines Day BTW Can someone pm me the password please?


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

same here - I missed the birth but now its password protected.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Missy & Romeo's page was passworded by my dad. The entire process people were making comments and he got tired of the whole world watching with unneeded input. Not ya'll I put her back up. Romeo is filling out so quickly. He is a little ball of fire, and he likes backing up for some reason. He tries to back up underneath his momma and stand in her hay while she eats because he wants attention


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

It still says the site is off air. Is there a special time that you turn it on? I only saw him for a few minutes after he was born and that was it. You should leave it up for at least 2 weeks after he was born so we can watch him. then people get bored with it and you can take it down. You have to understand that alot of people have never seen a foal and love to watch his antics. Thanks


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

No the computer is having issues. I am trying to keep it up as I do understand that. The computer is just not working correctly.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

We'll all just have to keep checking back then. Thanks. I can't wait to get a good look at your boy. I only caught a glimpse of him when he was born. I love his name and Missy seemed to be amazed with him. She would look at him like she didn't know what he was or where he came from. How did that come out of me. Boy is he cool, she would say. She is really a good momma. Aren't you feeling proud that you rescued her. Congratulations to you.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright, Missy is BACK up. Missy & Romeo on USTREAM: . 
Missy & Romeo Update: After almost thirty minutes of using patience and trying to catch Missy (I sat down with her feed and took my time building up grabbing her halter) I walked her and Romeo around for at least thirty minutes. (Missy and I stood there, Romeo did laps.) I don't know, I am beginning to think we have a little Secretariat on our hands! He runs and jumps over logs, stops turns around and looks like holy crap I JUMPED that?? He came over to me and sniffed me and I finally got a good face scratch in on him. They are both warming up to me (Missy all over again). I think Romeo will be a little cow horse. He runs and slides to a stop and weaves, he is just a little crazy curious guy!


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Yaaaa I finally get to see him. Is he clean in the stall? I find if my mares are clean then the foal is clean. Thats what they teach them.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by that. I forgot to announce that I am getting another bred mare about to foal that was in the same condition as Missy, she is a beautiful sweet and level headed (from what I remember) mare. Her name is San Grita, she is a Mr San Peppy mare!!! Beautiful bloodlines  Picture below is her. I will post some pictures of Missy and Romeo later


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Another mare in foal! You are gonna have your hands full! Please put her on Ustream too =D


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not sure if I will move missy to corys so the new mare can be here on ustream or what yet. We shall see, if not there WILL be lots of pictures! Either way there will be lol. Will post pics of missy and romeo later


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow thats great. You're getting very experienced. What I meant was, My mare poops in one spot in the stall. She trains her babies to poop in one spot also and they wind up very clean in the stalls. I have one mare that's also a pig. You have to strip her stall every night. She's in foal now and I'm waiting to see if her baby is also a pig. lol Your new mare looks very nice from what I can see.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I see what you meant lol. Yes ma'am I am! Missy always (when I let her run around) poops in the same spot outside of her stall. She has a potty area. The little goob stood right in her poo.  She is nervous, she lost all of the progress I had made when she had foaled but its a work in progress. Missy is a nicely built mare with the bloodlines to match, but she is definitely a broodmare (the hardcore this is my baby I will take awesome care of it dont need your help kind.)


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a shame, about the handling. Does she tie? If so, tie her up or get someone to hold her and mess with the baby. If you mess with him alot then he will be more friendly. Foals take right after mom. If she has an attitude about something it will communicate to the foal. And mess with her too. Love on her alot and let her know that you love her and won't hurt her baby. That protective instinct is very strong in mares that haven't veen handled alot Shoot, it's in alot of mares. He sure is a cutie. She's beautiful too. I'm glad she's clean. That makes things easier. I used to have a mare years ago that wouldn't even go in the stall. That was heaven. I have two now that are very clean and two that are pigs. I just shovel out the pile of poop that the clean ones leave and clean out the whole stall for the pigs. I dont' put down much bedding for the pigs, just enough to soak up the pee. Looks like you have a really nice set up for Missy and Romeo.


----------

